# Hepatitis C blood tests before IVF



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I need to get a Hepatitis C blood test before commencing IVF, I have been to my Gp who tested myself and my Husband for HIV, Hep A and Hep B but wasn't able to test for Hep C, they said they would only do that if we were drug users!  We are going to have IVF at the Lister, we are in Brighton, so rather than go all the way up to the Lister just for a blood test, was wondering if anyone knew of any places in Brighton & Gove that offer this blood test.  Please help


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Becks,

Why don't you call your local GUM clinic, we had our 1st lot of tests done at ours.  Its also free !!!

Tattyt


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Tattyt, try calling your local GUM clinic.

We got all our bloods (HIV, Heps B&C, syphillis etc) done there for free.  They usually phone you with the results so you will need to ensure that they're aware you need it in writing.  We explained it was for having ivf treatment and could they please send us a hardcopy of our results.  They were really helpful, we had the tests done, about 2 weeks later got the results by phone and then a week after that we got a letter each with the results...and it was all free !

We're about to start fresh ivf for 2nd time so need to get all these done again (as you have to have had tested within a year of treatment & we're just a month out !!)...we're hoping that we can get done at the GUM clinic again...

There are also some "walk in" clinics/hospitals in central  London but if you want local I'd definitely give your GUM clinic a call.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Becks - I'm assuming that you've had the initial investigative tests carried out at the RSCH?  If so, it maybe worth going back to them & see whether you can have the Hep C there.  Failing that, I know the Lister have a satellite unit at the Sussex Nuffield in Woodingdean where they carry out scans. They may be able to do it there?

BTW are you aware that there is a new clinic opening up in Hove headed by the fertility doc at the RSCH & one of the directors at the Lister?

Good luck

Ronnie
xx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Girls

I know about the new clinic that has just opened in Hove as I contacted the Lister and asked them and they suggested that I contact them and ask if they'll do.  Its called the Agora clinic and they'll do it for £62 each. Don't know where the local GUM clinic is, i'll have a look.  I was abit annoyed with the local gp as the nurse never mentioned that they wouldn't test for Hep c when we went and had our blood tests and I only found out yesterday when I went to get the results!! grr!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know there is a GUM clinic at RSCH in the outpatients called Claude Nichol. 

Ronnie
x


----------

